# Newbie Plant Help



## Matty Preston (20 Aug 2014)

Hi,
    I'm a newbie in aquariums and I'm seeking some advice on planted tanks!

My plants never do too well, I dose tropica plant growth specialized and keep good water conditions.

My specs:
Tank: Juwel Trigon 190
Lighting: 2x T8
I run lights for 8 hours per day


As you can see from the photos below, my plants aren't very well. Most of the plants I buy either die or never grow.
I have substrate just below the surface of the gravel.













My question is, what do am i doing wrong!
Is my lighting in-adequate?


Thankyou

-Matty,16,England


----------



## nickmcmechan (20 Aug 2014)

How are you feeding the plants?


----------



## Matty Preston (20 Aug 2014)

nickmcmechan said:


> How are you feeding the plants?



I'm using liquid ferts


----------



## nickmcmechan (21 Aug 2014)

Matty Preston said:


> I'm using liquid ferts


Thanks, which product(s)?


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Aug 2014)

Try to lower your lighting period, 6 hours should be enough for low tech. As soon as light come on, plants will ask for CO2 so if you are not injecting CO2 there is only a limit amount of CO2 in the water and thus will run out of fast.


----------



## Matty Preston (21 Aug 2014)

nickmcmechan said:


> Thanks, which product(s)?


Tropica plant growth specialised[DOUBLEPOST=1408604446][/DOUBLEPOST]





Martin in China said:


> Try to lower your lighting period, 6 hours should be enough for low tech. As soon as light come on, plants will ask for CO2 so if you are not injecting CO2 there is only a limit amount of CO2 in the water and thus will run out of fast.


Okay  I've bought a soda stream co2 cannister and I have ordered an adaptor and a regulator, will this help?


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Aug 2014)

Of course...every CO2 injection will help


----------



## Rıza Sırman (21 Aug 2014)

You can use stick fertilizers in the substrate. This will help too


----------



## dw1305 (21 Aug 2014)

Hi all, 
I think both light and fertilsers should be OK, I'm not a CO2 user myself and I wouldn't go down that route if all you want is a planted tank. 

Some of your plants are being eaten/pulled at by your goldfish, but plants like _Anubias _and Java Fern should be OK and not eaten. I've got spare plants you can have.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Aug 2014)

Indeed...when I look at your pictures more closely, I see that hey are being eaten. Goldfish like some green in their diet.


----------

